# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Tarma podría potenciarse como productor de rosas

## Bruno Cillóniz

Entre enero y agosto importamos 15 mil TM  _Especialista afirma que esta ciudad posee características climáticas similares a las de Ecuador, el primer país productor de rosas en el mundo. Es necesario organizar la producción y transferir tecnologías._   *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Estadísticas:* Guillermo Westreicher  *Lima, 21 Septiembre (Agraria.pe)* La provincia de Tarma, en Junín, posee características climáticas y de suelos que le permitirían producir rosas, una flor que Perú importa de Ecuador y Colombia.  
Tarma todavía no despega, pero creo que sería una buena alternativa trabajar con rosas. Las condiciones de suelo, clima y temperatura están, afirmó Pablo Tapia Risco, representante de la oficina de desarrollo comercial de LITEC, una empresa especializada en agricultura intensiva para cultivos de exportación y que está incursionando en producción de flores en invernaderos.  
La afirmación de Tapia se basa en las características geográficas de Tarma, muy similares a las de Cayambé, la región productora de rosas por excelencia en Ecuador, país considerado el mayor productor de este producto en extensión, por su 3000 mil Has que ostenta. 
Según el ingeniero, ambas regiones (Cayambe y Tarma) están ubicadas a poco más de 3000 metros sobre el nivel del mar y poseen mínimas y máximas de temperaturas similares: mientras en Tarma oscilan entre 1 ºC y 21 ºC, en Cambayé, varían entre 4ºC y 23 ºC. Sus suelos también se parecen: por ser serranos, son ácidos, franco arenosos y con alto contenido de materia orgánica.  
Son condiciones bastante similares, remarcó.   *Retos*  
Consultado sobre las barreras que tiene actualmente el desarrollo de este producto en la provincia peruana, explicó que todavía su costo de producción es elevado debido a que se realiza a pequeña escala.  
José Palacios, jefe del Programa de Investigación en Ornamentales del Departamento de Horticultura de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina (UNALM) señaló que la mayoría de los productores de flores en la Sierra poseen una hectárea, con semillas que pierden su calidad año a año por no mejorarse.  
A juicio de Tapia, para potenciar a Tarma como región productora sería necesario que el Estado promueva la organización de los productores y la transferencia de tecnología a ese sector.  
No obstante, destacó que Perú posee en el caso de las rosas una ventaja particular: la existencia de la carretera central, en buenas condiciones, que facilitaría el transporte del producto hasta Lima.   *Perspectiva *  
Según Tapia, el negocio de las flores (y de las rosas) está en crecimiento, impulsado por una mayor demanda interna. No se trata sólo de mirar hacia fuera, completó.  
Por último, agregó que Perú produce rosas bajo invernadero en Huaraz (Justiniano Mejia y Ecuarosas Cía.Ltda) y en Arequipa (Flores Blanquita SAC). 
Agraria.pe entrevistó a Tapia en la feria Peruflora 2010, celebrada en el distrito de Miraflores, en Lima, del 16 al 19 de septiembre pasado.   *Datos*  
- De enero a agosto de este año, Perú importó rosas por US$ 1,9 millones (15 mil TM) provenientes de Ecuador (99,9%) y Colombia (0,01%) según Aduanas. Se registró un crecimiento de 96% en relación al mismo período de 2009 cuando se enviaron US$ 952,1 mil (14,2 mil TM). 
- Según Tapia, Ecuador, con 3.000 hectáreas, es el principal productor mundial de rosas en extensión, por encima de Colombia, Kenia y Etiopia. El país vecino produce más de 400 variedades de esa flor.Temas similares: Artículo: Bill Gates: Perú podría ser tan rico como un país europeo Artículo: China extiende liderazgo como principal productor alimentos Artículo: Arequipa se ubica como primer productor y exportador de cebolla del país, informan China podría desplazar el 2010 a EE UU como primer socio comercial de Perú Peligra nuestra posición como primer productor mundial de cafés especiales

----------

